# Problème de reconnaissance carte bancaire



## carvi84 (3 Octobre 2015)

Depuis que je suis passée à IOS 9.0.2 la carte bancaire associée à notre compte est rejetée 
Est il possible de revenir à la version 9.0
Et comment ?
Merci pour votre aide 
J'ai un iPod touch 5 g 
Cordialement ccim12


----------



## drs (4 Octobre 2015)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles rejeté?
Quels sont les symptômes ? Les messages d'erreur ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Octobre 2015)

Je crois qu'il faut accepter les conditions générales d'iTunes qui ont évoluées. Va faire ré un tour sur ton compte dans iTunes.


----------



## carvi84 (8 Octobre 2015)

Le message d'erreur était que ce mode de paiement était rejeté et donc il fallait en choisir un autre . En téléphonant au numéro se trouvant au dos de La carte j'ai appris qu'elle était bloquée depuis le 10 septembre car le code avait été rentré faux trop de fois .
Il a fallu la réinitialiser et maintenant elle est reconnue par Apple 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## drs (9 Octobre 2015)

Ton histoire est à la fois surprenante et inquiétante...
Si tu avais fait 3 codes faux à un distributeur, ta carte aurait été avalée par le dab! Et je pense que tu t'en souviendrai non?

Donc soit ils t'ont raconté n'importe quoi, soit il y a un souci avec ta carte.
En tout cas, cette réponse ne me satisferais pas et je creuserai un peu plus si j'étais toi.


----------



## daffyb (9 Octobre 2015)

drs a dit:


> Ton histoire est à la fois surprenante et inquiétante...
> Si tu avais fait 3 codes faux à un distributeur, ta carte aurait été avalée par le dab! Et je pense que tu t'en souviendrai non?
> 
> Donc soit ils t'ont raconté n'importe quoi, soit il y a un souci avec ta carte.
> En tout cas, cette réponse ne me satisferais pas et je creuserai un peu plus si j'étais toi.


Rejeté par Apple probablement, pas par l'établissement bancaire.


----------



## carvi84 (9 Octobre 2015)

Les faux codes ont ete faits dans une pharmacie et donc la carte n'a pas été avalée et comme c'est une MasterCard on peut se passer du code par contact du terminal avec la puce de la carte
Elle était bel et bien bloquée par la banque


----------



## drs (10 Octobre 2015)

Oui effectivement...
Mais à te lire, on a l'impression que tu n'y est pour rien dans l'entrée de ces codes erronés...
Si tel est le cas, comment quelqu'un a pu utiliser ta carte alors qu'elle est en ta possession?


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

Moi aussi j'ai ce problème la avec l'apple store avant ma CB maestro (donc pour jeune) fonctionnait très bien je la mettait en mastercard dans l'appstore mais depuis quelque temps il n'accepte plus ma carte alors que je ne suis pas à découvert ni quoi que ce soit 

ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'il acceptait avant mais plus maintenant et pourtant je me rappelle avoir accepter les conditions d'utilisation en installant ios 9.2

si quelqu'un à une solution je suis preneur


----------

